# New DVD/VCR. old TV



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Got a situation here. Got coax coming out of the floor. Got a combo DVD/VCR with no coax in. Got an oldie TV with only coax in. Went to Walmart and bought an RF modulator. I've got great signal coming in to the tV but I'm not sure the combo will play out to the tV. Apparently I would have to incorporate another modulator unit to accomplish that. Seems like overkill to me. Who carries what I need? One unit, problem solved.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi sailor86


I'm a little confused as to your connections, the RF modulator will act only as a signal booster and nothing else (if I'm not mistaken). If I understand you correctly, what you're really looking for is a 3 way input/1 output splitter that the coax from the floor can connect to along with the DVD/VCR combo. The output from the splitter will go to your t.v. 


post back your findings.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

by the time you fork out on the right connections it would have cost the same as a new tv


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

octaneman said:


> Hi sailor86
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused as to your connections, the RF modulator will act only as a signal booster and nothing else (if I'm not mistaken). If I understand you correctly, what you're really looking for is a 3 way input/1 output splitter that the coax from the floor can connect to along with the DVD/VCR combo. The output from the splitter will go to your t.v.
> ...


But I also need output from the combo to go to the tv as well.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

How does it connect to the t.v if there is no coaxial out coming from the combo ? On your first post you said there is no coax going in also it makes no sense. 


Note: Please post the jacks coming from the combo and the make and model#.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am forced to use a second modulator. RCA out from the combo to the mod, then coax from the mod to the tv.


----------



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

octaneman said:


> How does it connect to the t.v if there is no coaxial out coming from the combo ? On your first post you said there is no coax going in also it makes no sense.
> 
> 
> Note: Please post the jacks coming from the combo and the make and model#.


That was precisely the dilemma. Today's DVD/VCR players come not equipped with a standard coax input or output. I'm not sure what the manufacturers are thinking. In any case, this is what solved the problem: http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?ctn=SWS2103W/17&scy=us&slg=en


----------

